# air-conditioning / air -conditioner - colloquial terms



## Encolpius

Hello, it has been 31°C here in Prague so I started to wonder what *short, colloquial, slang words* you use in different languages. Let's face it air-conditioning / air-conditioner is a rather long word for it in English. Thanks, and have a productive night. Enco. 

*Hungarian -- légkondi [< légkondicionáló (berendezés)] 
Czech -- klimoška [< klimatizace]*


----------



## Yendred

In French:
_la clim _[la klim] (shortcut for _la_ _climatisation_)

People who don't like it sometimes say it is "_air en boîte_" (_air from a tin-can_).


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek, _air conditioning_ _unit_ is *«κλιματιστικό»* [kli.ma.t̠i.s̠t̠i.ˈko̞] (neut.) or the transliteration of the English name, *«ερ-κοντίσιον»* [ˌe̞ɾ.ko̞ŋ.ˈdi.s̠ço̞n] (neut. indeclinable).
I've heard it as *«αρχοντίσιον»* [ar.xo̞ŋ.ˈdi.s̠ço̞n] (neut.) which is a wordplay, a spoonerism with the usage of the ancient noun *«ἄρχων» ắrkʰōn* - - > _ruler, overlord, nobleman_, because until the recent past due to its high price οnly people of privilege could afford it


----------



## סייבר־שד

apmoy70 said:


> I've heard it as *«αρχοντίσιον»* [ar.xo̞ŋ.ˈdi.s̠ço̞n] (neut.) which is a wordplay, a spoonerism with the usage of the ancient noun *«ἄρχων» ắrkʰōn* - - > _ruler, overlord, nobleman_, because until the recent past due to its high price οnly people of privilege could afford it


I'm definitely adding this one to my notebook of "bookmarked" words. 

Here in Mexico you would most likely come across the mere shortening *aire*, instead of the full *aire acondicionado*.


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

“Air-con” in BritE.


----------



## Yendred

Le Gallois bilingue said:


> “Air-con” in BritE.


In France, we are not ready to say "j'ai l'air-con"


----------



## סייבר־שד

Yendred said:


> In France, we are not ready to say "j'ai l'air-con"


Ce qui n'est que pour le mieux!


----------



## Awwal12

Russian normally doesn't shorten its кондиционер [kənʲdʲɪʦəɐ'nʲɛr]. There seems to be a term кондер (also used for capacitors a.k.a. condensers), but I'm not even 100% sure how people pronounce it (['konʲdʲər]? [kɐnʲ'dʲɔr]?..). Another option is, apparently, кондей [kɐnʲ'dʲej].


----------



## elroy

US English: AC


----------



## Perseas

apmoy70 said:


> I've heard it as *«αρχοντίσιον»*


Or *αρκουδίσιον* [arku'ðisçon] pointing to αρκούδα (=bear), I think coined by Harry Klynn.


----------



## Panceltic

Slovenian: klima


----------



## Penyafort

סייבר־שד said:


> Here in Mexico you would most likely come across the mere shortening *aire*, instead of the full *aire acondicionado*.


Same in Spain.

And we'd do the same in Catalan.

*condicionador d'aire* [kundisiunə'ðo'ðajɾə] = air conditioner​*aire condicionat* ['ajɾəkundisiu'nat] = air-conditioning (lit., 'conditioned air')​
The latter, the common form, would just be shortened to _*aire*_. 

Podria treure *l'aire*, si us plau?​_Could you turn off *the air*, please?_​
The first one, the device, would just be shortened to _condicionador_.


----------



## Encolpius

Awwal12 said:


> Russian normally doesn't shorten its кондиционер [kənʲdʲɪʦəɐ'nʲɛr]. There seems to be a term кондер (also used for capacitors a.k.a. condensers), but I'm not even 100% sure how people pronounce it (['konʲdʲər]? [kɐnʲ'dʲɔr]?..). Another option is, apparently, кондей [kɐnʲ'dʲej].



Good morning Awwal, I think comments like yours help enormously, too. We are sure now, there is no phrase in Russian, if you had not answered I would not have known if there is no words or Russians just do not feel like participating in the thread. We Hungarians do not have a short word for remote control, so it is not a rare phenomenon. Thanks a billion. 🌦️🌦️🌦️🌦️


----------



## Encolpius

Le Gallois bilingue said:


> “Air-con” in BritE.




Oh, now I understand why Japanese call it エアコン. 
So two different words for North American and British English. I'm going to make a note in my little vocabulary. 😎


----------



## Frank78

Yendred said:


> In French:
> _la clim _[la klim] (shortcut for _la_ _climatisation_)



In German it's similar. "Die Klimaanlage" (climate device) gets shortened to "die Klima".


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Polish 

air - conditioning = klimatyzacja


----------



## Encolpius

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Polish
> 
> air - conditioning = klimatyzacja


So no shorter, colloquial, slang forms, right?


----------



## elroy

Frank78 said:


> "die Klima"


Wow, I didn’t know this version!  It sounds so wrong.


----------



## Awwal12

Awwal12 said:


> Russian normally doesn't shorten its кондиционер [kənʲdʲɪʦəɐ'nʲɛr].


P.S.: At least if we don't count the typical fusion [-ə.ɐ-] > [-ɐ-] in fast relaxed speech, which is nearly phonetic anyway ( >> [kənʲdʲɪʦɐ'nʲɛr]).


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> Wow, I didn’t know this version!  It sounds so wrong.



I think it's not too frequent and very colloquial.

Of course in isolation "die Klima" must sound very strange but if you put it in a sentence it may sound less weird: "Ruf mal den Techniker. Die Klima geht schon wieder nicht."


----------



## elroy

For those who don’t know German, the reason it sounds wrong is that “Klima” (“climate”) is neuter so it’s “*das* Klima.”  “*die* Klima” is feminine because it’s short for “*die* Klima*anlage*.”


----------



## merquiades

Penyafort said:


> Same in Spain.
> 
> And we'd do the same in Catalan.
> 
> *condicionador d'aire* [kundisiunə'ðo'ðajɾə] = air conditioner​*aire condicionat* ['ajɾəkundisiu'nat] = air-conditioning (lit., 'conditioned air')​
> The latter, the common form, would just be shortened to _*aire*_.
> 
> Podria treure *l'aire*, si us plau?​_Could you turn off *the air*, please?_​
> The first one, the device, would just be shortened to _condicionador_.


_ La climatizació(n)_ too, right?


----------



## Penyafort

merquiades said:


> _ La climatizació(n)_ too, right?


If you mean in Catalan, it is *la climatització*. In Spanish, *la climatización*.

The words exist as the effect of the verb, but I haven't heard them much. However, *el climatitzador* (Catalan) / *el climatizador *(Spanish) are indeed a relatively common name for the device. Never reduced to _el clima_, though, which would mean climate.


----------



## merquiades

Penyafort said:


> If you mean in Catalan, it is *la climatització*. In Spanish, *la climatización*.P
> 
> The words exist as the effect of the verb, but I haven't heard them much. However, *el climatitzador* (Catalan) / *el climatizador *(Spanish) are indeed a relatively common name for the device. Never reduced to _*el* clima_, though, which would mean climate.


Ok. I see.. another geminate.
If you were to shorten it, the article would need to be feminine, but yes, of course there is definitely no short form yet.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Encolpius said:


> So no shorter, colloquial, slang forms, right?


There is  *klima* = klimatyzacja ,   klimatyzator = air-conditioner

or

*wentylacja* » w kontekście urządzenia ochładzającego pomieszczenia = ventilation " in the context of a space-cooling device


----------



## Penyafort

merquiades said:


> Ok. I see.. another geminate.



No, no geminate this time. Just a /dz/.


----------

